

Mt. Gox finds 200,000 BTC in their old wallet (Japanese) - digitalnalogika
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=hr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fheadlines.yahoo.co.jp%2Fhl%3Fa%3D20140321-00000038-yom-sci&act=url

======
stormqloud
The level of incompetence and lack of basic structure and organization at
these bitcoin "banks" is just shocking.

The biggest hurdle to bitcoin will be finding real brick and mortar "banks"
that can reassure people that they understand security beyond trivial
platitudes.

Few were comfortable with retail banking until Deposit Insurance was created.

Bitcoin will need a similar thing. Except nobody can provide insurance to
companies built in a couple months by one geek on php.

~~~
wcoenen
Banks pay out interest on deposits and lend money. Mtgox was an exchange, not
a bank.

------
JimmaDaRustla
Little more dramatic than finding a $20 in an old pair of jeans...

------
frade33
Anyone could translate it please?

